

90% of Libyans have a favourable opinion of the United States - JumpCrisscross
http://www.iri.org/sites/default/files/2011%20December%2019%20Survey%20of%20Eastern%20Libya%20Public%20Opinion,%20October%2012-25,%202011.pdf

======
001sky
2011 December 19 Survey of Eastern Libya Public Opinion, October 12-25,
2011.pdf

\- In light of recent events, the date is relevant

~~~
askimto
You mean like how the US prevented Gaddafi from slaughtering people in
Benghazi? Yes I imagine even more people there have a favorable opinion of the
US now.

~~~
001sky
_You mean like..._

No, date should just be in the HN title. Opinion surveys that are 9-10 months
old are not really "news", although they are not uninteresting. Just should be
labeled (2011) or some such. Unchanged, the posted HN title (X% of Libyans
[have] a .. opinion of...) is also poor grammar.

~~~
askimto
Ah, missed that. Thanks!

